# cutting lexan



## rich1 (Nov 25, 2007)

good morning i need to cut a foot square 1/4 lexan in half what would be best carbide blade in the table saw or 1/8 spiral bit in the router table? i also have a band saw blade that would do it but i hate to change the blade for one cut. thanks rich1


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rich1

I guess I used them all at one time 
and they all work well,,,the table saw can be just a bit hairy but it will cut it dead on, just about any blade that has 80 teeth or more will do a good job but I do like to use the band saw most of the time...it's not as clean of a cut as the table saw but with a lick or two with the sander it's clean and smooth...

The router bit works well but I like to use a bigger bit, like the 3/4" OR 1" it comes out clean and smooth but eats alot of stock up for the cut..
The smaller bits do like to heat up the plastic just like the table saw and you will see the nasty left over on the edge of the plastic.

The jigs below are make with the ski jig that Harry and Tom posted it's a great way to use the router for cutting plastic clean and true..
and a very easy jig to make for your router...I also use the RAS saw for the small parts that has one of the great blades on it from Frued..(80 tooth type)

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/11777-corey-8308.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/11778-hanging-slot-template-8307.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/11753-hanging-slot-template-8305.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7276-hanging-slot-template.html

============



rich1 said:


> good morning i need to cut a foot square 1/4 lexan in half what would be best carbide blade in the table saw or 1/8 spiral bit in the router table? i also have a band saw blade that would do it but i hate to change the blade for one cut. thanks rich1


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Rich,

It would be difficult at best to cut lexan with the BS, won't be a true straight cut. I agree with BJ about using a higher tooth count for the TS and or using larger router bits. It seems a waste when cutting that amount but, it won't overheat the lexan.


----------



## rich1 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks for the help guys!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Rich, I have cut a few pieces of Lexan and find the jigsaw on a slow speed works well with a fine tooth blade. Work slowly with it against a guide and it shoud turn out fine. If there is any feathering of the edge I use one of the open type files like the surform to smooth it out. HTH.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Rich: I use an 80 tooth blade on the TS, and cut it oversize by 1/8th or more.
The I clamp a straight edge on and clamp it to the bench. That is when a large size router bit with a bearing on the top comes in handy. It gives the edge a nice smooth cut. Woodnut65


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Regardless of which tool you use, if you put duct tape on the Lexan prior to cutting, it will heat up less and give you a smoother edge. Another way to get a smooth cut is to sandwich the Lexan between two 1/8" thick pieces of mansonite(hardboard) and make the cut. I generally use either my scrollsaw or compound sliding miter saw, depending on the size.

Jack


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst I'm no expert, I have cut 1/2" Lexon on my radial arm saw with an 80 tooth blade and the cuts were smooth. I have also used the bandsaw with good results but where a perfect edge is required, finishing with the belt sander is the answer. Obviously the table saw can be used in place of the RAS.


----------

